# Apple TV et vieille télé



## Pan (4 Septembre 2010)

Elle a l'air bien cette nouvelle Apple TV, mais personnellement, j'ai une vieille télé cathodique et donc pas de prise HDMI. Est-ce qu'il est possible de la brancher via la prise péritel ou les prises RCA ?


----------



## werner75016 (4 Septembre 2010)

ca va te couter un bras l adaptateur :

http://www.cypuk.com/Synergy/SY-M388-HDMI-Down-Scaler.html

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h35 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h31 ----------

ce cable doit couter moins cher :

http://ch.playstation.com/ps3/peripherals/detail/item49398/AV-Kabel/


----------



## fpoil (4 Septembre 2010)

Le deuxième adaptateur ne fonctionnera jamais , c'est un connecteur spécifique à la PS3.

Eh oui malheureusement il faut absolument un convertisseur numérique analogique.

Sur l'actuelle-ancienne atv, il y a un hack pour activer un signal composite sur une des sorties composantes (yuv, les fiches bleu rouge vert) et brancher alors celle-ci sur une tv cathodique.


----------



## Pan (4 Septembre 2010)

werner75016 a dit:


> ca va te couter un bras l adaptateur :


Je n'ai trouvé le prix qu'en monnaie polonaise, ce qui fait à peu près 380 euros.


----------

